
Using Communicating Sequential Processes as Front-End App Architecture - lucasmreis
http://lucasmreis.github.io/blog/using-csp-as-application-architecture/
======
kuyfiuyg
Super cool! After finding Clojure I have been missing CSP in JS.

If someone reads this article, and finds it interesting, I can recommend you
to try it out in Clojurescript. Doing concurrency with CSP in combination with
the immutable data structures in Clojurescript is actually cool. It allows you
freedoms in your programming that I did not even think possible before. With
it, a mediocre programmer like me (although trying my best to always learn)
can be productive, and make things that otherwise would require a team.

And it still runs faster than React (with Reagent for UI).

If you are curious, try out coding front ends with

* Figwheel * Reagent * core.async

Happy hacking :)

~~~
lucasmreis
Thanks for the compliment! :)

I agree that Clojure and Clojurescript are superior languages than Javascript.
In fact, I had my first contact with CSP through those languages.

I like the React wrappers more than React itself, but I prefer Quiescent than
Reagent, because I can use the framework described in the post.

